# Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)



## AnDré (13 Abr 2010 às 14:47)

Tópico de compilação de imagens da instabilidade de Abril


*Outras galerias deste evento:*


 Tornado em Lisboa - 14 Abril 2010
 Céu em fúria - Porto 15 Abril 2010
 Tornado em Quatro Águas, Tavira - 16 Abril 2010
 Tornado em Cascais - 16 Abril 2010
 Arcus Shelf Cloud em Elvas - 17 Abril 2010
 Caçada por Coruche - 17 Abril 2010
 Instabilidade - 12 a 18/04 - Corroios


----------



## actioman (13 Abr 2010 às 17:27)

*Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010  (Evento «Hermínia»)*

Deixo aqui alguns registos:


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 16:07)




----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 19:43)




----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2010 às 20:15)

Boas , aqui fica umas fotos de hoje tiradas com telemóvel


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Abr 2010 às 20:23)

Um pôr do sol brutal, havia células espectaculares.


----------



## Falkor (15 Abr 2010 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Perto das 19:15h a passar a ponte de Freixo sentido sul norte


----------



## Nuno_1010 (15 Abr 2010 às 21:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

A tarde em Peniche foi assim!!


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*





Algum dia tinha que me cair uma "coisa" destas , em cima.
Bem em cima...


----------



## fiore_per_mai (15 Abr 2010 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Por aqui há falta te melhor tirei a isto:







Eram dois completos, sendo um deles (como vemos pelas imagens) bastante mais forte. Aliás nunca vi um tão forte e tão perto.

Já agora como é a primeira vez que participo (apesar de ler o fórum á muito tempo) um bem haja a todos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Abr 2010 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Vou colocar aqui algumas fotos da trovoada que passou a oeste do couço:


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2010 às 22:45)

Por aqui foi um dia com alguma actividade, mas os aguaceiros foram em menor intensidade e mais dispersos que ontem. Ainda assim o melhor momento foi por volta das 13h com duas trovoadas a passarem pela cidade e a deixar algumas imagens como estas:

Uma wall cloud encima do Monte do Falcato.






Esta sequência de duas imagens mostra uma nuvem que aparentava alguma rotação. Sempre pensei que fosse contemplado com algo mais... Mas nada mais se passou 












Uma bigorna já na parte posterior da passagem da trovoada. Consegue-se visualizar alguns Mammatus, ainda que de forma ténue.







Ao longe, vindo de Sul, vinha mais outra linha de instabilidade no horizonte:







Parece um vulcão em erupção!







Um zoom para tentar captar um pouco melhor os pouco pronunciados Mammatus:







Ainda ouvi 3 ou 4 trovões e 1  visualizei  um raio, isto entre as 12h e as 13h.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2010 às 01:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

...e a deusa trovoada afiinal sempre veio antes do jantar:






[/URL][/IMG]


E o aguaceiro?
-Também veio e potente...






[/URL][/IMG]

A sul , já tudo isto tinha sido alertado com afinco.






[/URL][/IMG]

Belo fim de tarde em  céus encantados...
(para além de aviões parados).
Hoje, saiu-me a lotaria .
Fui um dos  premiados ...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Abr 2010 às 04:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*



Snifa disse:


>








[/URL][/IMG]

Creio que estas duas fotos terão sido tiradas em intervalo de tempo muito reduzido.
Uma , está dentro do acontecimento. ( a tua foto Snifa está incrível)
A minha, no seu canto inferior direito avistará  ao longe (6 km ?) a tua vivência.(?)
Seja como for, 
quando aqui há uns dias atrás, desejei bons relatos para todos, nunca pensei que seria eu um dos contemplados para tal incumbência...
quer dizer: a gente fica sempre à espera , mas sabemos que a maior parte das vezes, nestas ocorrências localizadas,ficamos a maior parte das vezes, a ver navios ...


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 10:37)

A primeira foto do Actioman está brutal!
Aliás, o fórum tem fotos brutais... podem-me indicar as fotos da trovoada?
Tenho de começar a andar com uma máquina fotográfica atrás, está visto!


----------



## actioman (16 Abr 2010 às 11:06)

Já tinha comentado as outras fotos, mas não tinha visto as do Mário Barros, que espectáculo! Bons Mammatus! 

As do Chasing Thunder também apresentam este tipo de nuvens que tanto me fascina! 

A todos os meus parabéns por tão boas "caçadas"!


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Abr 2010 às 19:45)

Espectáculo de fotografias


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Abr 2010 às 20:07)

Muito boas fotos que aqui estão


----------



## vagas (16 Abr 2010 às 20:34)

Aqui por Montemor-o-Novo apouco


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 08:30)

A minha fraquíssima contribuição:


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 15:52)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Alentejo: Tarde instável de Primavera (aguaceiros dispersos e algumas trovoadas pouco frequentes); temperatura mínima de 11 ºC.





Alandroal (15h30)





Alandroal (15h25)


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2010 às 16:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui já se ouvem trovões ao longe



Andamos pela tua terra.
Há pouco o céu estava assim:






Agora estamos à espera que a chuva pare.


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 16:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Começou a chuviscar.

  Situação a sul:





  Situação a noroeste:


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Abr 2010 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui a trovoada já se ouviu ao longe. Mas por agora o sol espreita, apesar das muitas formações que hoje se têm visto.
Temperatura:16.0ºC e HR nos 75%


----------



## excalibas (17 Abr 2010 às 17:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

Granizo ontem à tarde aqui por Bragança...
Não consegui coloca-la mais cedo...


----------



## DRC (17 Abr 2010 às 17:57)

Excelentes fotografias.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Abr 2010 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

À meia hora trovejou e ainda caiu um bom aguaceiro. FINALMENTE.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2010 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

A minha caçada de hoje em frente da janela 

Foi esta a única mais perto que deu para ouvir uns quantos trovoes 












temperatura actual de 17,2ºC


----------



## sandgrain (17 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Este era o aspecto do ceu a SSE daqui há coisa de meia hora...





http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7236/dscf6572.jpg


Passados 10 minutos caiu um aguaceiro forte. Ainda pensei que viesse mais "alguma coisa", mas nada! A festa mantém-se toda a este...


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Margem sul há instantes


----------



## Teles (17 Abr 2010 às 20:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Boas , por aqui virado para sul:


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2010 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Ao final da tarde, o astro-rei saiu vencedor.


----------



## Ti_Alex (17 Abr 2010 às 21:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2010 às 21:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



​
*As trovoadas que atingiram a região esta tarde queimaram a central telefónica do quartel dos bombeiros*

Os bombeiros de Tomar estão sem telefone deste o meio da tarde deste sábado. Uma trovoada queimou a central telefónica deixando de haver possibilidades de se fazer ou receber chamadas pelo 249329140.
Entretanto, já foi disponibilizado um número de telefone alternativo para o contacto com o quartel dos bombeiros, 916161012.
A trovoada fez também com que a sirene dos bombeiros começasse a tocar sozinha.

Jornal O Templário


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2010 às 21:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nessa altura estávamos entre a Azervadinha e o Couço, pelas 16:30, num momento de alguma trovoada e chuva fraca.



Algumas fotografias da evolução da célula durante a tarde, no local atrás indicado.


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2010 às 22:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Aqui por Melgaço, esta é a foto da chegada da célula que afectou a região de Braga. Não se aprecia muito bem, mas no momento da chagada, ao fundo nos montes havia uma linha de neblina amarela provavelmente devido ao gust front da célula.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Abr 2010 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Há momentos:


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2010 às 18:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2010*

Pelo litoral do Porto, céu limpo a oeste. Para leste formações interessantes, mas que não devem conseguir cá chegar.







   Um pormenor:


----------



## Teles (18 Abr 2010 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2010*

Boas , hoje andei a dar um pequeno passei entre Rio Maior e praia da Consulação aqui fica algumas fotos:


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Abr 2010 às 21:02)

boas

Belas imagens que este evento nos deu, parabéns a todos pelos registos, aqui ficam os registos Meteoalerta, não podia deixar de ser


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2010 às 21:12)

Grandes fotos neste tópico


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2010 às 21:28)

Boas fotos de todos  eu não tive muita sorte pode ser que quarta a sorte mude


----------



## Henrique (19 Abr 2010 às 22:42)

Aqui ficam mais umas:


----------



## jodecape (20 Abr 2010 às 00:45)

Boa noite.Aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas em Pias, durante o fim de semana.Um abraço. Ps.estive a ver as fotos do evento, e, acheias muito boas. Algumas estão fantasticas, parabéns aos fotografos

 .


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2010 às 00:55)

Mais um conjunto de fotos espectaculares


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2010 às 00:56)

jodecape disse:


>



É um tópico de luxo, este!
Há registos mesmo muito bons.
Até de andorinhas a complementar um céu espectacular. (Grande fotografia jodecape).


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2010 às 09:08)

Este tópico é um regalo aos olhos, que maravilha....


----------



## Iuri (22 Abr 2010 às 11:48)

Aqui fica o meu contributo.
Esta foto foi tirada no dia 17 de Abril em Cabeço de Vide (Alentejo). Precisamente 30 minutos depois de ter sido tirada abateu-se uma chuva memorável... tal como a foto deixou antever.


----------

